# Bolt won’t update software



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

My Bolt is stuck on 21.9.6 v5. I filed a ticket with tivo and they have had me reboot, reset network connection, force connection and redo guided setup. Nothing has worked. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I deleted my post after re-reading your post, but email is too quick.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you pending restart? They may have paused the rollout


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

They say I should have it but so far none of the steps they have given me have worked.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Skye said:


> They say I should have it but so far none of the steps they have given me have worked.


Have you tried doing several connections in a row?


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

i have done two in a row. how many should I try?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Skye said:


> i have done two in a row. how many should I try?


That usually does it. They probably paused the rollout to fix a bug. Support doesn't know how they got to work let alone if you should have the software


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Maybe but I did not get the last update either that came out months ago.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Skye said:


> Maybe but I did not get the last update either that came out months ago.


The current software, 21.9.7.v3 is hardly a month old. What you are running is only a change to support the USB wifi 5 for the Mini VOX with TE4. There has been no work from TiVo on what changes were made, but we can observe a visual change on the Mini's Suggestion bar. Until someone (smart enough) throws the right switch, you will not get the update. I hope you get it soon.

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

There was a 21.9.6 v7 right? Did not get that one either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Skye said:


> There was a 21.9.6 v7 right? Did not get that one either.


Yes, but I don't know if I ever received it. 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849


----------

